

How Homicide Watch DC found a murder in its analytics. - eyeseast
http://lauraamico.tumblr.com/post/5196806316/reporting-from-analytics-example

======
eyeseast
Here's the story that resulted: [http://homicidewatch.org/2011/05/04/man-
stabbed-to-death-in-...](http://homicidewatch.org/2011/05/04/man-stabbed-to-
death-in-woodland-terrace-tuesday-night/)

